# postface = επίλογος, επίμετρο, υστερόγραφο



## straydog (Apr 5, 2010)

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά!
Ποια πιστεύετε πως είναι η καλύτερη απόδοση για το Postface, στο τέλος ενός βιβλίου; Επίμετρο, ενδεχομένως;


----------



## nickel (Apr 5, 2010)

Γράφει κάποιος στο Nature (20/9/1974): «In the postface (this must be one of the few nearly Latin words invented in the twentieth century!), Eugene Skolnikoff outlines the increasing involvement of MIT in the field of science and public policy».

Όμως η λέξη _postface_ υπάρχει από το 1782, ως αντίθετο τού _preface_. Αλλά δεν υπάρχει «καλύτερη απόδοση». Άλλωστε και το _preface_ (που έχει παρέα το _foreword_ και το ξεχωρίζουμε από την _introduction_ / _εισαγωγή_) μπορεί να είναι και _πρόλογος_ και _προλεγόμενα_ και _προοίμιο_ (_preamble_). _Επιλεγόμενα_, πάντως, δεν είναι το _postface_, _επιλεγόμενα_ είναι τα μαθήματα. Οπότε διαλέγεις τον _επίλογο_ ή το _επίμετρο_ ή... το _υστερόγραφο_.


----------



## straydog (Apr 5, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αναλυτική απάντηση.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2010)

nickel said:


> Οπότε διαλέγεις τον _επίλογο_ ή το _επίμετρο_ ή... το _υστερόγραφο_.



Βέβαια, καλό είναι να εντοπίσουμε με την ευκαιρία και τις ειδοποιούς διαφορές ανάμεσα στις διάφορες αποδόσεις (οι σχετικές σημειώσεις αποτελούν δικές μου εκτιμήσεις — τίθενται στην κρίση σας και για συζήτηση, μεταξύ άλλων):

*επίλογος* = το τελευταίο τμήμα ενός κειμένου, το οποίο συνήθως περιέχει ανακεφαλαίωση του κύριου μέρους ή έκθεση των συμπερασμάτων [ΣτΖ: Είναι ο συνηθέστερος όρος. Χρησιμοποιείται όταν δεν υπάρχει άλλος τίτλος για το τελευταίο μέρος ή άλλου είδους (παράλληλο) τελικό μέρος. Τονίζει τη θέση (δηλ. στο τέλος), αγγλ. *epilogue*.]
*κατακλείδα* = το τελευταίο μέρος γραπτού (ή προφορικού) λόγου, που συνήθως περιλαμβάνει τη συνόψιση και τα συμπεράσματα [ΣτΖ: Τονίζει την ολοκλήρωση και την κατάληξη σε κάποιο συμπέρασμα — αγγλ. *conclusion* και *afterword*, τα οποία όμως κάλλιστα μπορούν να αποδοθούν και με το _επίλογος_ (βλ. ανωτέρω).]
*ακροτελεύτιο* = (σπάν.) το τελευταίο μέρος συγγράμματος ή ποιήματος [ΣτΖ: Σπάνια σήμερα η χρήση τού όρου, με κυρίαρχη την έτερη (εκκλησ.) σημασία "η επιφώνηση στο τέλος των ύμνων (_αμήν_, _αλληλούια_ κτλ.)_·_ συνών.: _ακρόστιχο_, _εφύμνιο_".]
*επίμετρο* = κεφάλαιο ειδικού περιεχομένου που μπαίνει ως συμπλήρωμα στο τέλος ενός βιβλίου [ΣτΖ: Τονίζει το γεγονός πως πρόκειται για συμπλήρωμα, και λιγότερο τη θέση στο τέλος — εξ ου και το αγγλ. *addendum*. Ενώ ο επίλογος και η κατακλείδα αποτελούν τμήματα του κύριου μέρους ενός έργου (αυτό που αγγλιστί καλείται _main text_), το επίμετρο (μαζί με τη βιβλιογραφία, το ευρετήριο και τα παραρτήματα) ανήκουν στο λεγόμενο _back matter_ (άλλως: _end matter_).]
*υστερόγραφο* = κείμενο που προστίθεται στο τέλος ενός κειμένου [ΣτΖ: Λογικά θα πρέπει να μην είναι εκτεταμένο (όπως μπορεί να είναι λ.χ. ένας επίλογος). Τονίζει την προσωπική διάσταση όσον αφορά το περιεχόμενό του_·_ ο συγγραφέας προσθέτει την τελευταία στιγμή κάποιες σκέψεις τις οποίες μοιράζεται κάπως πιο "ανεπίσημα" με τον αναγνώστη.]


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

Σαπό! Προσθέτεις κάτι που θα ήθελα πολύ να πρόσθετα, αλλά δεν θα το είχα κάνει τόσο καλά.


----------

